# Sintonía Práctica del tubo en un bafle Reflector de Bajos - Bass Reflex



## juanma

Tengo un par de parlantes Aiwa que vienen con dos entradas de audio, una comun y la otra para Front Surround (?). 

El tema es que se estropearon los graves de uno y el reemplazo de 8" no encajo muy bien, no lo podia atornillar asi que hice una caja nueva.

Les parecen muy chicos los orificios del respiradero?
Copie las medidas de la caja original, pero me parecen chicos los que puse... los graves no tiran lo que tendrian que tirar creo...

Como algo raro, en las cajas originales, no venia ningun filtro para los bajos, solo un capacitor en serie para los medios...

Pueden hacer algo estetico como lo que hice.
Pinte todo el parlante con aerosol negro mate y el cono con acrilico blanco.
Quedan con toda la onda...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Juanma.
Lo mejor para tu nuevo bafle es calculalo nuevamente o sea sintonizarlo nuevamente.
Para ello necesitas los parametros del woofer y de la caja.
luego te paso el cálculo que es muy sencillo.

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## juanma

Los parametros como se determinan? Sabia los parametros de los parlantes, pero no los de las cajas...

Igualmente, como los calculas?
Y pasame los calculos, asi ya los tengo.

Ademas no se si por el precio del parlante vale la pena, salio u$s18 prox


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Estoy hasta las manos en la fabrica asique me tardé algo en contestar. espero tengan paciencia.

Bueno, esto va para largo.

Veamos primero una forma PRACTICA DE SINTONIA DE UN BAFLE REFLECTOR DE BAJOS sin necesidad de cálculo y muy útil a la hora de sintonizar un cajón ya fabricado.
Primero veamos los fundamentos de por que hay que sintonizar una caja, sino es mejor un bafle cerrado o ¨sellado¨ como se llama. 
El bafle sonodeflecor de bajos o BASS REFLEX como se denomina, basa su funcionamiento en la resonancia mecánica, a una frecuencia dada que depende de: volúmen de la caja y área de la ventana contra el volúmen de aire puesto en vibración por el diafragma del altavóz. En las proximidades de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, la onda sonora provocada por la parte trasera del diafragma sufre en la caja una inversión de fase de forma que sale al exterior a traves de la ventana en concordancia con la onda generada por la parte delantera del diafragma y por lo tanto se refuerzan.
Por otra parte a la frecuencia de resonancia, la carga que el aire contenido en la caja ofrece al altavóz es mayor que a otras frecuencias, por lo que las oscilaciones del cono, poseen a Fs, una menor amplitud. O sea se mueve menos el cono cuando la caja está bien sintonizada.
Como concecuencia de ello, el margen de frecuencias bajas reproducibles por el bafle se extiende gracias a la ventana porque al estar sintonizados el pico de resonancia del altavóz es amortiguado por la mayor carga del bass reflex.
La frecuencia de resonancia del bass reflex depende del volumen de la caja y del area de la ventana. Es directamente proporcional al area dela ventana e inversamente proporcional al volumen de la caja. (o sea, mayor volumen de caja y areas mas pequeñas de tubos pueden sintonizar frecuencias mas bajas y por ende mejores graves).
Por último, la maxima efectividad de un bass reflex se da cuando la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y el altavóz coinciden. Esto se logra de tres formas:
1 - Ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la caja, y luego compamos el parlante)
2 - Variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada).
*3 - Variamos la superficie de la ventana.*  ES LA MEJOR

Para ello, necesitamos:
1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado.
2 - Un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 Vca fondo de escala.
3 - Un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal.
4 - Un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios.
5 - Una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts.

Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle, la ventana toda CERRADA o tubo circular tapado, y el generador de funciones a la entrada del amplificador.
Colocamos el generador de funciones en 100 hz aproximadamente.
Medimos con el voltimetro en los terminales del bafle y vamos subiendo el volumen del amplificador hasta que el voltimetro marque a un tercio de la escala. Luego se baja la frecuecia del generador hasta que el voltimetro marque maxima lectura. (esta frecuenia deberia coincidir con la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, si la conocemos sino esa es la frecuencia).
Luego de esto, comenzamos a abrir la venana del bass reflex y la aguja del voltimetro (o lectura) comenzará a disminuir hasta llegar a un mínimo. *La abertura correspondiente a este minimo es la sintonia del bass reflex.*

Y listo. Ya deberian de disfrutar de los mejores graves con ese parlante y esa caja.


Consideraciones varias:

1 - Cajas perfectamente selladas sin filtraciones y con todo ya instalado (manijas, conectores, patas, proteccionems laterales, etc..)
2 - Cajas con el parlante BIEN sujetado y sin vibraciones.
3 - Cajas con la aislación acustica interna (muy recomendable para bajos profundos) ya insalada.

Bueno, ahora termino de recopilar el calculo teorico y se los subo.

Espero se entienda cualquier dda seguimos en contacto

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep

juan jhose me dejaste mudoo excelente tu aporte.. muy facil de entender con un resmumen barbaro..
.hay algo de la aislacion acustica interna que no entiendo..
suena mejor cuando la tineen? ahora esa aislacion interna.. es esa esponja livina que se coloca en las paredes de la scaja?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Maxep.
Efectivamente es mejor cuando tiene la aislacion acustica instalada ya que esta absorbe todas las posibles ondas de resonancia no deseada dentro del bafle y evita que salgan por la puerta de sintonia. 
La mejor aislación acustica depende del tipo de caja, tipo y propiedades del parlante, dimensiones del recinto acustico (bafle), frecuencias de resonancia de parlante y caja y de que se consigue en el lugar donde vives. 

Bueno, el tema es el siguiente: Cuando no revistes tu caja interiormente con un material absorbente del sonido, las ondas sonoras de frecuencia distinta a la de resonancia del parlante o frecuencia de sintonia de la caja estaran dando vueltas dentro de la caja hasta que se disipen en calor por el único medio que les presenta resistencia: el aire. (dentro de la caja). Por supuesto que algo de este aire sale por el tubo de sintonia con lo cual se producen dos fenomenos: distorsion de sonido que sale por el refuerzo de graves del tubo de sintonia y distorsion en el sonido radiado por el parlante ya que hay presiones internas que impiden que el diafragma resuene con claridad y espacio despejado.
La solución: revestir con material absorbente del sonido el interior de la caja en todas sus paredes menos la cara frontal donde se alojan los componentes. Pero, que material?
Bueno, el mejor seria uno que absorba la mayor cantidad de sonido pero de frecuencias distintas a la de sintonia del bafle y sus alrededores. por ejemplo: si la frecuencia de sintonía es de 67 HZ entonces utilizaremos un material que absorba frecuencias por arriba de este valor.  Cada material tiene una propiedad acustica denominada coeficiente de absorción y que es distinto para cada uno. Generalmente se emplea para bafles lana mineral o de roca, lana de fibra de vidrio, espuma de poliuretano y corcho.
Pueden ir probando cual les resulta mejor para sus recintos. 

Yo en mi caso utilizo la lana de fibra de vidrio y la lana de poliuretano que me dan buenos resultados. 

Es muy recomendable tener en cuenta este espesor (alrededor de 25 mm ) para recalcular el volumen del bafle.

Espero haber sido claro y saludos a todos.

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau

Muchas gracias por los consejos y las explicaciones juan jose, muy útiles..

Te consulto, tengo un par de cajas q armé q uso para probar los amplificadores, cada una tiene un 6x9 y un 4''. Las cajas están completamente selladas y no se hizo ningún cálculo de volumen cuando las armamos ya q no lo creía necesario para estas medidas de parlantes..  no tienen ningún agujero de salida, ni revestimiento interior. Las medidas son a "ojo" jaja...

Los datos q estás tirando sobre el tamaño de la ventana y el revesimiento interior, se aplican también para estas medidas de parlantes y cajas?
Mejoraré el sonido y los graves haciéndole un respiradero y revistiendola?

Cualquier consejo viene bien..

Saludos, gracias de antemano.


----------



## ioham

Juan Jose, excelente tutorial.

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no entiendo bien la funcion de la resistencia de 100 ohm que conectas en serie al bafle para hacer los calculos.
Bienvenida cualquier explicacion adicional.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Juan Jose,

Hace poco vi un bafle creo que tenía un woofer de 15" y el revestimiento interior era de esa espuma de color crema o amarillento que utilizan como sellador, viene en latas como las de pintura en aerosol y cuando la aplicas tiende a inflarse. 

Esa es la espuma de poliuretano a la que te refieres?

Sonaba bastante bien con ese material...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por los consejos y las explicaciones juan jose, muy útiles..
> 
> Te consulto, tengo un par de cajas q armé q uso para probar los amplificadores, cada una tiene un 6x9 y un 4''. Las cajas están completamente selladas y no se hizo ningún cálculo de volumen cuando las armamos ya q no lo creía necesario para estas medidas de parlantes..  no tienen ningún agujero de salida, ni revestimiento interior. Las medidas son a "ojo" jaja...
> 
> Los datos q estás tirando sobre el tamaño de la ventana y el revesimiento interior, se aplican también para estas medidas de parlantes y cajas?
> Mejoraré el sonido y los graves haciéndole un respiradero y revistiendola?
> 
> Cualquier consejo viene bien..
> 
> Saludos, gracias de antemano.



Hola mnicolau. En realidad los parlantes ovalados son una combinacion de dos parlantes en uno,o sea un parlante de 9 pulgadas para los graves y uno de 6 para los medios y agudos.Hay que tener en cuenta que ahora hay con medios y tweeters adicionales llamados coaxiales, triaxiales y cuatriaxiales que  han mejorado mucho su respuesta en frecuencia y cubren toda la gama de audio. Una prueba que te sugiero es montar el parlante con el diametro mayor perpendicular al piso porque deberias de escuchar mejor los graves en este caso contra montarlo en direccion diagonal.  Otra prueba, si es que ienes dos cajas, es revestir una y escuchar nuevamente, teoricamente tiene que mejorar y mucho! la que tiene revestimiento y mas en una caja sellada.
Por último, yo experimentaría si el volumen lo permite, sintonizar la caja. Que pasa, si tu parlante reproduce desde 40 a 20000 hz y tu caja resuena a 300 o 400 hz (caja chica o pequeña) no vas a poder sintonizarla ya que no podras conseguir que resuenen. Por ello, siempre es posible sintonizar la caja si esta es de un volumen adecuado. Para un 6 x 9 me parece bien 40 litros mas o menos para poderlo sintonizar. Hay que probar porque no es comun utilizar estos parlantes en bafles y generalmente se emplean en car audio donde el baul del auto o la cajuela! es la caja o bafle y es de varios litros.
Tengo un par de 6 x 9 marca pionner del tipo ts-a6976 y voy a realizar algunas pruebas en un resinto que tengo disponible de un 8 pulgadas. Luego te paso mis resultados.

Prueba con esto y comentame tus resultados.

Suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

ioham dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose, excelente tutorial.
> 
> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no entiendo bien la funcion de la resistencia de 100 ohm que conectas en serie al bafle para hacer los calculos.
> Bienvenida cualquier explicacion adicional.



Hola ioham. La resistencia en serie de 100 ohms es solamente para asegurarte de que la impedancia del generador de funciones o amplificador sea lo suficientemente grande como para que en los calculos sea despreciable ya que en general divide. Pero practicamente es una protección ya que asegura una impedancia alta conectada a una baja (el bafle) lo que hace que lo que mide el voltimetro sea esactamente la caida de tension en el bafle.
Por ultimo, cuando estan en resonancia el bafle con el parlante se genera impedancia minima y maxima caida de tension con armonicos muy importantes que podrian dañar la salida del amplificador. 
spero haber sido claro.

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan Jose,
> 
> Hace poco vi un bafle creo que tenía un woofer de 15" y el revestimiento interior era de esa espuma de color crema o amarillento que utilizan como sellador, viene en latas como las de pintura en aersosol y cuando la aplizas tiende a inflarse.
> 
> Esa es la espuma de poliuretano a la que te refieres?
> 
> Sonaba bastante bien con ese material...
> 
> Saludos




Pablo esa espuma es la denominada espuma de poliuretano expandido. Produce una reacción con el aire que hace aumentar su volumen hasta 10 veces. Es muy buen aislante acústico y en bafles de buena calidad seguramente la veras presente ademas de asegurar un sello muy bueno. Muy recomendable el producto.

Otro muy bueno es el fieltro de corcho (muy caro) a mi parecer el mejor resultado para bafles que suenan bien planos.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias por responder Juan.

Voy a comprar un par de latas y la voy a aplicar en 2 bafles para 18" que estoy por terminar. Te cuento cómo funciona y subo algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Juan Jose, gracias por la información, ya voy a ponerme a probar empezando por revestir las cajas, después comento q tal me fue...

Saludos


----------



## juanma

Alguien tiene un idea sobre la relacion del numero aureo en la realizacion de las cajas acusticas?


----------



## byronserrano

Excelente juanma! magnifica pregunta! alguien sabe algo del número aureo para cajas acusticas? algo debe haber.....


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Bueno estuve investigando un poco respecto de fi o el numero divino o el numero aureo o 1.6180 ymillones de decimales....
Es una realidad que el numero es un misterio en si mismo pero la verdad que no me habia percatado que el mismo se puede aplicar en sonido y acustica por que no? Si mantiene la relacion de proporciones perfecta para el mundo en que vivmos y esto es una realidad. Sino, miren este video de youtube que explica muy bien este fenómeno:

http://partiendodecero.blogspot.com/2007/10/nmero-ureo-o-phi.html

Ahora, luego de varios razonamientos y mirando mis apuntes, la verdad que sin darnos cuenta estamos aplicando esta regla de  perfeccion de la naturaleza en varios de nuestros proyectos.

Por ejemplo, un bafle de sonido generalmente mantiene esta proporcion en sus medidas: si el ancho es de 30 cm entonces el alto es de alrededor de 50. NO? sino queda muy petiso o muy alto pero no queda ESTETICAMENTE proporcionado. Entonces apliquemos el numero FI para diseña nuestros futuros altavoces y no tendremos criticas por lo menos desde el punto de vista estetico y proporcional.          

La ubicacion de los altavoces en una sala de teatro en casa puede respetar esta proporción y quedar asi a la vista ESTETEICA y quien sabe con el sonido que pasa?    

Por último, es ciertamente probable que el contorno de la oreja y el canal de entrada del audio a nuestro sistema auditivo siga el contorno de la espiral logaritmica que se forma con la proporcion de fi y por lo tanto que mejor que transmitir por el aire el sonido con una distancia al oido generada por puntos esteticamente ubicado segun la proporcion de fi.

sigamos delirando con este tema, es muy interesante.

saludos y disculpen la locura.

Juan Jose


----------



## Pablo16

Impresionante! No conocía esas proporciones en las ramificaciones de losm árboles por ejemplo...

Juan Jose, eso que dices sobre la distancia generada por los puntos dados según la proporción de FI parece muy probable. Debe haber alguna forma de, en base a estas proporciones, conocer la ubicación de los componentes de salida de un sistema de audio.

Por otro lado...en lo visual siempre será lo mismo o parecido pero en lo funcional cambian muchas cosas, es decir, creo que no podría estandarizarse esta proporción. No sé si me explico.

Me parece muy interesante el tema aunque suene a loco 

Sigan echando leña al fuego! A ver que nos sale de todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## byronserrano

No lo niego, me apasiona el número áureo.
He contemplado construir un salon para teatro en casa siguiendo la proporcion de FI.

debe, en algun momento, proveer la proporcion correcta para la ubiacion de los parlantes.

adjunto un articulo de wikepedia para ver si nos arroja una luz sobre como utilizarlo en audio:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Número_áureo

saludos!


----------



## aakd18

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Para ello, necesitamos:
> 1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado.
> 2 - Un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 Vca fondo de escala.
> 3 - Un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal.
> 4 - Un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios.
> 5 - Una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts.
> 
> Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle



Hola! una consulta, es necesario que la resistencia sea de 5 W... ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola AAKD18. No es necesario que la resistencia sea de 5 w. Eso dependerá de la potencia del generador de onda y el amplificador intermedio. Una de 1 w por ejemplo te da hasta amplificadores de 20 w rms por ejemplo. Solo fijate que no caliente cuando realizas la sintonia.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau

Como andan? les hago una consulta, tengo un par de cajas q armé hace un tiempo, les puse a cada una un 6x9 Lexsen, estoy queriendo terminarlas cuando tenga un tiempito libre. 

Quería saber si me conviene hacerles o no un agujero frontal y porqué? De q diámetro?

La cajas miden 45x30x20 (alto, ancho, fondo), les coloqué lana de vidrio en las paredes interiores y están totalmente selladas.

Les dejo una foto.

Saludos, gracias


----------



## rony rosales

quiero saber como afecta el sonido de los graves o la resonancia si alargo o acorto el tubo respiradero, y si pongo mas cerca o mas lejos tubo respiradero del parlante tambien quiero saber como afecta el sonido.


----------



## Dano

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cajas.html.

En esa misma página hay mucha información sobre cajas, altavoces, amplificador


----------



## maxep

mnicolua no le hagas orificio.. esta bien caja sellada para 6x9 por q no tenes datos del parlante mismo.. asi qeue esta bien ese tamaño..conozco esos parlantes y la verdad me soorprenido la caliadad. se nota que vienen filtrdados.. yotneog unos 4x6 y anda de 10!


----------



## mnicolau

maxep dijo:
			
		

> mnicolua no le hagas orificio.. esta bien caja sellada para 6x9 por q no tenes datos del parlante mismo.. asi qeue esta bien ese tamaño..conozco esos parlantes y la verdad me soorprenido la caliadad. se nota que vienen filtrdados.. yotneog unos 4x6 y anda de 10!



Hola maxep, gracias por el consejo pero un poco tarde jeje, así quedaron

No se si se alcanzan a ver los 2 respiraderos q le hice abajo del 6x9, les coloqué un tubo de 4cm de diámetro x 15cm de largo, suenan muy bien y mejoró con estos respiraderos, mas profundos los graves y mas claro el sonido..

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

bueno se llegan a ver.. pero bueno si quedaron mejor bien ahi ajjajaj
nos hablamos mnicolau. 
q buena q esta tu smash!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola mnicolau, que acabado le diste a las cajas? solamente es pintura? por cierto que te 
quedaron muy bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, gracias, le mandé pintura acrílica rebajada con agua, fácil de pasar ya q cubre muy bien y seca a los pocos minutos.

Saludos!


----------



## AGIO

Hola a todos. Estuve siguiendo este post y la verdad que está muy bien explicado pero tengo una pregunta...Si se supone que hago una caja y creo una ventilación o ventana o vent (inglés), ¿Como hago para modificarla gradualmente para sintonizar la caja?, es decir, ¿Que tengo que variar y cómo, de la ventilación, para poder variar la superficie de la ventana?

Esto proviene de los consejos de Juan Jose Galleni, que cito a continuación:

"
1 - Ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la    caja, y luego compamos el parlante) 
2 - Variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada). 
3 - Variamos la superficie de la ventana. ES LA MEJOR 
"

Si no leí bien algo y me perdí la parte que explica como hacerlo, sepan disculpar, estoy despierto hace tiempo por culpa de un proyecto...creo que le pasa a todos en este foro en algún momento...por lo menos una vez por mes! 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos.  bueno aca otra ves. 
EL tema de la sintonia de la caja en forma practica es una alternativa a la del calculo mediante parametros que es la mejor donde se calcula el valor real del volumen del tubo de sintonia y de el se puede calcular el area y el largo del mismo.
En primera aproximacion debemos tomar como valor del area del tubo de sintonia un valor entre 0,5 y 1 veces el valor del area efectiva del diafragma. este area es igual a PI x Radio efectivo al cuadrado. 
El radio efectivo al cuadrado esta tabulado: por ejemplo para un altavoz de 10 pulgadas es de 11 cm y para uno de 12 pulgadas es de 14 cm. Para uno de 15 pulgadas es de 16 cm y para uno de 18 pulgadas es de 20 cm.

asi tenemos una primera aprox. del diametro del tubo de sintonia.

Luego podemos por ejemplo probar con un agujero solamente del diametro indicado sin tubo y realizar las medidiones. Si resulta que la frecuencia de la caja se encuentra por encima de la fo del altavoz entonces aumentamos el diametro o introducimos un tubo de largo comercial y lo vamos introduciendo a medida que realizamos las mediciones. 
Si por el contrario, la frec de la caja es menor que la del altavoz, tenemos que empezar a cerrar el orificio y puede ser por ejemplo una tapa deslizable que nos permita realizar las mediciones.

Espero haber ayudado y no confundir.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## david

hola; soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saver si alguien tine datos de un subwoofer xxx modelo xs1040 y que tipo de caja para 2 parlantes me recomiendan . les cuento que es para poner en el auto para escuchar los graves . 
desde ya les agradesco cualquier tipo de información


----------



## AGIO

Yo estoy en un tema algo parecido. Al no conseguir los parámetros en internet, encontré un método que permite obtener los parámetros aproximados, aunque es un tanto sensible a errores. Necesitás un generador de funciones, un voltímetro de alterna o un osciloscopio, una resistencia y paciencia!    Si conseguís los datos de alguien, diseñar la caja lo podés hacer con algún soft como el WinISD que es muy simple de utilizar. Igualmente, hasta ahora no llevé a la práctica ningún diseño hecho por soft y no puedo decirte de resultados concretos, pero por lo menos están buenos para predecir el comportamiento de la caja deseado y un volumen acorde a tus necesidades. Si necesitas más información de como obtener los parámetros en forma experimental, puedo generar un tema con el método, pero todavía estoy compilando información y quiero hacer una prueba para postear los resultados que obtenga con el método, ya que todo lo que tengo es de terceros y nada comprobado por mi. Saludos.


----------



## david

hola agio gracias por atender a mi pregunta  . te pregunto si saves de alguna direccion para vajar el soft. del que haces mencion  y cuando puedas recopilar alguna información te pido me la postees . saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## kusanagy100

hola david lo q estas buscando es un programita para el calculo de la caja nocierto, bueno aca te dejo 2 alternativas


este es un calculador online le metes los datos del parlante y ahi te hacwe la curva y la modificas a gusto
http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm

y este es el famoso winisd ( uno de tantos programas para calculo de cajas)este es gratuito, y es facil rapido y muy intuitivo jeej
http://www.linearteam.dk/

un saludo STUART


----------



## AGIO

David: tal como posteó kusanagy100 esa es la dirección. Hay muchos lugares que tienen también el software online, como dijo kusanagy100. Sellenium, la página brasilera tiene otro. La información voy a tardar un poco en recopilarla ya que ahora estoy con tiempo de menos para todo y menos para ponerme a hacer unas cajas...en cuanto pueda lo hago, pero no te aseguro nada hasta dentro de aproximadamente 3 semanas...o 4. Tal como te dije antes, si conseguís los datos en internet, podés con el soft llegar a algo bueno. Si necesitas armar algo hoy y no encontrás nada, te sugiero una caja cerrada ya que es más fácil de hacer y simplemente tomás las medidas que te deja usar tu auto y haces la caja y listo... (no es tan así, pero para que puedas empezar por algo que no te exiga sintonizar o algo parecido) depués con un poco más de experiencia podrías modificarla...pero si es audio car, muchas veces estás jugado con el espacio (restringido) y no queda otra que tomar las medidas y luego elegir el woofer más adecuado para la ocasión y lo que quieras armar... no sé si me explico como debería pero espero que me puedas entender lo que quiero expresar. Antes de armar la caja y comprar el woofer siempre es preferible tomar medidas, analizar necesidades (frecuencias) y luego ir llegando a la mejor opción de todos los elementos... yo te recomiendo que empieces por algo simple y luego vayas modificando con el mismo woofer la caja para que puedas analizar que es lo que más te gusta...hay muchas configuraciones que generan distintas modalidades de sonido... y muchos woofers con "distintos" graves. Espero haber sido de ayuda,
Saludos.


----------



## david

hola ; realmente les agradesco por su información y sus consejos . con estos datos creo que no voy a tener problema de armar la caja , es cuestion de ir probando la mejor respuesta de la caja con los parlantes que ya tengo . tambien puedo tratar de obtener una mejor respuesta con el metodo del generador y el voltimetro ; ya que me parese lo mas fasil y proximo a una caja sintonizada.
bueno saludos y hasta la proxima


----------



## djpusse

hola gente como es el tema del número áureo o numero dorado o razon dorada fi (φ) ¿?

para que sirve este numero donde se emplea y como se usa¿?

estube investigando por ahi y la verdad encontre mucha información pero mi cerebro de mosquito no le da para tanta información la verdad se me complico jeje

Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola gente como es el tema del número áureo o numero dorado o razon dorada fi (φ) ¿?
> para que sirve este numero donde se emplea y como se usa¿?
> estube investigando por ahi y la verdad encontre mucha información pero mi cerebro de mosquito no le da para tanta información la verdad se me complico jeje



Eso en realidad se traduce en un conjunto de números que si los aplicaras proporcionalmente a las dimensiones de una caja, garantizarías la inexistencia de ondas estacionarias en el interior de la misma. Hay dos conjuntos de números (hablando de cajas para baffles) que guardan esta relación: uno de ellos te da una caja mas prismática rectangular (1.6 x 1 x 0.6) y la otra una un poco mas cúbica (1.25 x 1 x 0.8).

Saludos!


----------



## djpusse

o sea si no entendi mal este conjunto de numeros se usa para que si uno tene una caja cubo aplicando la formula esta quede mas rectangular y asi quedara mejor esteticamente¿?

ahora de ser asi para que usar tantos numeros si cuando uno quiere hacer una caja que supongamos que es de 10x10x10cm

no es mas facil sacarle por ejemplo 3cm de costado y 3 cm de ancho y asi sumarle 6 cm a lo alto cosa de que quede asi 16x7x7cm¿?

o soy yo el que no entendio 

Gracias


Saludos y disculpa la molestia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> o sea si no entendi mal este conjunto de numeros se usa para que si uno tene una caja cubo aplicando la formula esta quede mas rectangular y asi quedara mejor esteticamente¿?



Donde dije que el efecto fuera estético?


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> en un conjunto de números que si los aplicaras proporcionalmente a las dimensiones de una caja, *garantizarías la inexistencia de ondas estacionarias en el interior de la misma*





			
				djpusse dijo:
			
		

> ahora de ser asi para que usar tantos numeros si cuando uno quiere hacer una caja que supongamos que es de 10x10x10cm
> no es mas facil sacarle por ejemplo 3cm de costado y 3 cm de ancho y asi sumarle 6 cm a lo alto cosa de que quede asi 16x7x7cm¿?
> o soy yo el que no entendio



   
El volumen de una caja de 10x10x10 *no es el mismo* que el de una de 16x7x7 (1000 cm3 vs. 784 cm3).
Lee lo que puse arriba, meditalo y seguimos. El asunto acá *NO ES ESTÉTICO!*

Saludos!


----------



## carlos villavicencio

Fabuloso todo lo que explican acá!!! muy agradecido estoy en un proyecto bastante particular y esto me sirvió de mucho!!! Pronto subo fotos


----------



## Neodymio

Algo que no entendí, la resonancia puede NO ser buscada y que genere distorsion?


----------



## DannyR

Tengo problemas para conseguir un tubo de sintonia de 8cm diametro por 18cm de largo. Se puede hacer en estos casos un tubo de sintonia proporcional a la medida del diametro que consigamos? por ejemplo yo consegui de 6cm de diametro.. osea que hice el calculo proporcional y me dio de 6cm de diametro por 13.5cm de largo.. esto esta correcto?


----------



## juanfilas

DannyR dijo:


> Tengo problemas para conseguir un tubo de sintonia de 8cm diametro por 18cm de largo. Se puede hacer en estos casos un tubo de sintonia proporcional a la medida del diametro que consigamos? por ejemplo yo consegui de 6cm de diametro.. osea que hice el calculo proporcional y me dio de 6cm de diametro por 13.5cm de largo.. esto esta correcto?



Simulalo en WinISD y te va a dar clavado


----------



## DannyR

haciendo los calculos con la regla de tres no es lo mismo?


----------



## detrakx

No es lo mismo, aparte tene en cuenta que el largo del tubo se multiplica por un factor 0,7 (end correction).
Es mas simple proponer un diametro del tubo y jugar con el largo, hasta dejar el bass reflex bien ajustado.
Saludos


----------



## manorro

Hola, estoy reciclando 8 cajas de 114 litros, para utilizarlas con 15" para graves en el piso. Tengo parlantes de varias marcas. Entre ellos EV de 200w, Leea de 250w, Peavey de 350W, algún Jahro de 400, un Qualler de 200w. Pensaba utilizar este procedimiento para sintonizar cada caja de acuerdo con el parlante q le ponga. Ahora bien... Dudas: a)114 litros es una medida razonable como para arrancar? b) Pensaba hacer 2 agujeros para los tubos y utilizar caño pluvial de PVC de 7,5 cm... Llegará a darme con esa medida la sintonía o uso más diámetro? Algún programa de PC para generar la onda senoidal? Tanti Grachie!


----------



## detrakx

115 litros es una caja mediana y puede servir para los 15''. Ahora bien podrias utilizar el pvc de 7,5cm pero necesitas obtener el largo exacto del caño. Es decir, el volumen de la caja, largo y area del tubo son los 3 parametros fundamentales para sintonizar el sistema. 
Deberias medir los 15'' para saber cual es mas adecuado y que f de sintonia es necesaria. 
Con editores de onda como soundforge, wabelab, audacity podes generar señales.
Con el programa WinISd puedes cargar los parametros medidos de los parlantes y simular la respuesta de un bassreflex.  
Para aprender a medir los parlantes pasate por estos link explican el procedimiento.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos


----------



## manorro

Gracias ! Una consulta más, no hay forma de sintonizarlo sin los valores? Digo, utilizando lo q dice en este post? Iba a armar unos tubos "telescópicos" para ir regulando y medir. Es más, tengo un decibelímetro, como complemento.


----------



## detrakx

Sintonizar una caja. sin saber los datos del parlante a utilizar, es un trabajo a ciegas, que no tiene mucho sentido. 
Por lo menos medi la Fo del parlante al aire libre para saber el limite inferior de su respuesta. Luego podrias empotrar el parlante en la caja, suponiendo que la misma esta sellada (sin perforaciones). Luego a unos 15cm del parlante, mides con el decibelimetro en distintas frecuencias. Por ejemplo 40,50,70,85,100Hz.
Y realizas un grafico. obtendras una pendiente acorde a medida que disminuya la frecuencia.
Luego tendras que perforar el bafle instalar el tubo e ir buscando la Fr de tal manera que compense la pendiente medida anteriormente. 

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

Interesante el tema que se planteo y como se lo va explicando post a post. Mas interesante cuando metieron en la conversacion el numero aureo.

Les consulto por lo siguiente, nose si es cierto o no, uds. sabran decirlo, me han comentado que un bass reflex estando bien sintonizado el woofer no tiene porque moverse o excursionar en ninguna forma.

Es asi ?

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx

Eso es totalmente falso, si el parlante no excursiona como crees que se podria generar el sonido ?


----------



## AntonioAA

Fitap dijo:


> Interesante el tema que se planteo y como se lo va explicando post a post. Mas interesante cuando metieron en la conversacion el numero aureo.
> 
> Les consulto por lo siguiente, nose si es cierto o no, uds. sabran decirlo, me han comentado que un bass reflex estando bien sintonizado el woofer no tiene porque moverse o excursionar en ninguna forma.
> 
> Es asi ?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que habras leido es que el bass reflex TIENE EXCURSION MINIMA A LA FRECUENCIA DE SINTONIA ... no mas arriba ni mas abajo ....


----------



## Fitap

Gracias detrakx y AntonioAA por las respuestas, me lo han dicho, no he podido investigar si es asi, la hice corta y tire la pregunta.

Igualmente me asaltaba la duda de para que esta la excursion del cono, sino es para moverse, que es su funcion , no saldria el sonido como bien dice detrakx .


----------



## jasscons

Saludos, a todos, he estado leyendo sobre fabricación de cabinas y la verdad el tema es complicado de manera científica, el caso es que tengo un par de emience kilomax pro 18 y descargue una ayuda que brinda el fabricante para construir las mismas. Tengo una duda con algunos parámetros, me dan un Vb y un Vtotal, no se cual usar para el diseño del volumen interior, también me dice que debo fabricar 4 respiraderos de 4" de diámetro x 7.77" de longitud. Estoy varado con el tema del volumen, si alguien puede ayudarme estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## Tacatomon

Debes usar *Vtotal* (Volumen total).

Éste en específico incluye el volumen que desplaza el propio altavoz al ser usado en el baffle.

Si te dice que debes hacer los puertos de esas medias, hazlos. El Eminence Designer para los altavoces de Eminence son los recintos acústicos recomendados por el fabricante.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## nachoti

Tacatomon dijo:


> Debes usar *Vtotal* (Volumen total).
> 
> Éste en específico incluye el volumen que desplaza el propio altavoz al ser usado en el baffle.
> 
> Si te dice que debes hacer los puertos de esas medias, hazlos. El Eminence Designer para los altavoces de Eminence son los recintos acústicos recomendados por el fabricante.
> 
> ¡Saludos!.



De acuerdo con Tacato.., las medidas sugeridas por el fabricante son el mejor punto de partida. Si tienes problemas con las medidas, es fácil: 1 pulgada es igual a 2,54 cm.

Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Roberto Somadossi

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos. Estoy hasta las manos en la fabrica asique me tardé algo en contestar. espero tengan paciencia.
> 
> Bueno, esto va para largo.
> 
> Veamos primero una forma PRACTICA DE SINTONIA DE UN BAFLE REFLECTOR DE BAJOS sin necesidad de cálculo y muy útil a la hora de sintonizar un cajón ya fabricado.
> Primero veamos los fundamentos de por que hay que sintonizar una caja, sino es mejor un bafle cerrado o ¨sellado¨ como se llama.
> El bafle sonodeflecor de bajos o BASS REFLEX como se denomina, basa su funcionamiento en la resonancia mecánica, a una frecuencia dada que depende de: volúmen de la caja y área de la ventana contra el volúmen de aire puesto en vibración por el diafragma del altavóz. En las proximidades de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, la onda sonora provocada por la parte trasera del diafragma sufre en la caja una inversión de fase de forma que sale al exterior a traves de la ventana en concordancia con la onda generada por la parte delantera del diafragma y por lo tanto se refuerzan.
> Por otra parte a la frecuencia de resonancia, la carga que el aire contenido en la caja ofrece al altavóz es mayor que a otras frecuencias, por lo que las oscilaciones del cono, poseen a Fs, una menor amplitud. O sea se mueve menos el cono cuando la caja está bien sintonizada.
> Como concecuencia de ello, el margen de frecuencias bajas reproducibles por el bafle se extiende gracias a la ventana porque al estar sintonizados el pico de resonancia del altavóz es amortiguado por la mayor carga del bass reflex.
> La frecuencia de resonancia del bass reflex depende del volumen de la caja y del area de la ventana. Es directamente proporcional al area dela ventana e inversamente proporcional al volumen de la caja. (o sea, mayor volumen de caja y areas mas pequeñas de tubos pueden sintonizar frecuencias mas bajas y por ende mejores graves).
> Por último, la maxima efectividad de un bass reflex se da cuando la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y el altavóz coinciden. Esto se logra de tres formas:
> 1 - Ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la caja, y luego compamos el parlante)
> 2 - Variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada).
> *3 - Variamos la superficie de la ventana.*  ES LA MEJOR
> 
> Para ello, necesitamos:
> 1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado.
> 2 - Un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 Vca fondo de escala.
> 3 - Un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal.
> 4 - Un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios.
> 5 - Una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts.
> 
> Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle, la ventana toda CERRADA o tubo circular tapado, y el generador de funciones a la entrada del amplificador.
> Colocamos el generador de funciones en 100 hz aproximadamente.
> Medimos con el voltimetro en los terminales del bafle y vamos subiendo el volumen del amplificador hasta que el voltimetro marque a un tercio de la escala. Luego se baja la frecuecia del generador hasta que el voltimetro marque maxima lectura. (esta frecuenia deberia coincidir con la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, si la conocemos sino esa es la frecuencia).
> Luego de esto, comenzamos a abrir la venana del bass reflex y la aguja del voltimetro (o lectura) comenzará a disminuir hasta llegar a un mínimo. *La abertura correspondiente a este minimo es la sintonia del bass reflex.*
> 
> Y listo. Ya deberian de disfrutar de los mejores graves con ese parlante y esa caja.
> 
> 
> Consideraciones varias:
> 
> 1 - Cajas perfectamente selladas sin filtraciones y con todo ya instalado (manijas, conectores, patas, proteccionems laterales, etc..)
> 2 - Cajas con el parlante BIEN sujetado y sin vibraciones.
> 3 - Cajas con la aislación acustica interna (muy recomendable para bajos profundos) ya insalada.
> 
> Bueno, ahora termino de recopilar el calculo teorico y se los subo.
> 
> Espero se entienda cualquier dda seguimos en contacto
> 
> suerte
> 
> Juan Jose



Hola a todos...

Primero quiero disculparme con los Sres. moderadores por no haberme presentado previamente, pero solo quiero agradecerle a Juan José por el aporte del 18/02/2008.

Siguiendo sus indicaciones sintonicé un par de bafles y realmente quedé sorprendido por los graves que pude sacarle a los parlantes 6x9 Pioneer que utilicé.

Nuevamente gracias y feliz año...

saludos


----------



## Nicpah

Hola Juan Jose!

Quería consultarte si realizas el servicio de sintonizar una caja acustica. Ya tengo la caja hecha, tengo el parlante que no conozco los parámetros, y me gustaría hacer lo más eficiente posibles los bajos... Estoy en San Isidro.

Gracias!
Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo

Nicpah dijo:


> Hola Juan Jose!
> 
> Quería consultarte si realizas el servicio de sintonizar una caja acustica. Ya tengo la caja hecha, tengo el parlante que no conozco los parámetros, y me gustaría hacer lo más eficiente posibles los bajos... Estoy en San Isidro.
> 
> Gracias!
> Saludos,



¿ Tu idea es llevar a que sintonicen el gabinete ?

Está descrito dentro del Foro como realizar las mediciones al parlante, cálculo y posterior comprobación del gabinete.
Es decir *"Todo"* lo necesario para lograr algo decente.
Ahora que tienes el gabinete armado *son mínimas* las correcciones posibles.


----------



## Nicpah

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tu idea es llevar a que sintonicen el gabinete ?
> 
> Está descrito dentro del Foro como realizar las mediciones al parlante, cálculo y posterior comprobación del gabinete.
> Es decir *"Todo"* lo necesario para lograr algo decente.
> Ahora que tienes el gabinete armado *son mínimas* las correcciones posibles.


Hola Fogonazo, gracias por contestar!

Si.. esa es mi intención.
He leído en la respuesta de Juan José que hay que tener un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal y no lo tengo... por eso busco alguien que lo haga como servicio.

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habiendo construido la caja y colocado el parlante (y tal vez hechos los ports?) ya no hay nada que ajustar salvo adivinando (dificil) o jugando con el tubo...con la esperanza que suene algo decente aunque lo mas probable es que sea un desastre.
Los baffles requieren tanto o mas diseño y cálculo que los dispositivos electrónicos, y no es lo mismo calcular el volumen de la caja, tipo de respuesta y ports de resonancia que poner como caja un ataud o un cajón de manzanas y tratar de calibrar ahí "el sonido"....


----------



## AntonioAA

Si tenes una PC hay montones de generadores de señal . Conectas placa de audio al amplificador y podes averiguar ( leyendo este hilo desde el principio ) cual es la frecuencia de sintonia de tus baffles . De ahi a que sea la correcta , como te han dicho , estas lejos.
Si tenes algun dato de tu parlante , podes ver cual es el parametro Fs y la frecuencia de sintonia deberia ser parecida a esa . No quiere decir que sea lo mejor ....


----------



## Nicpah

Gracias por sus respuestas!

Tengo la posibilidad de modificar las cajas, ventana, todo... hasta ahora tengo un prototipo que suena bastante bien pero estoy seguro que podría mejorarse, de ahi que pidiera ayuda!
Para mi sería mejor alguien que sepa hacerlo y me de una mano, estaría sumamente agradecido, y/o como servicio si alguien quisiera o conocieran para recomendarme.

Saludos,


----------



## AntonioAA

El proceso de medir parlante , calcular caja, construirla , simular y armar crossover , medir respuesta y ajustarla lleva un tiempo enorme . No creo que te convenga el costo frente a comprar un baffle completo . Quienes aqui lo hacemos en su mayoria somos "loquitos" aficionados , al menos en mi caso .
En FB hay una gente llamada Wolf Upgrade , fijate que numero te pasan . 
Si no esta permitido pasar nombres , que borren esto . Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> El proceso de medir parlante , calcular caja, construirla , simular y armar crossover , medir respuesta y ajustarla lleva un tiempo enorme . No creo que te convenga el costo frente a comprar un baffle completo . Quienes aqui lo hacemos en su mayoria somos "loquitos" aficionados , al menos en mi caso .
> En FB hay una gente llamada Wolf Upgrade , fijate que numero te pasan .
> *Si no esta permitido pasar nombres , que borren esto* . Saludos


Como el proveedor en cuestión *NO* eres *TU *mismo o una frma con la que tienes relación, no hay inconveniente.
Incluso tampoco habría inconveniente si publicas la dirección 

Para el interesado


Fogonazo dijo:


> Está descrito dentro del Foro como realizar las mediciones al parlante, cálculo y posterior comprobación del gabinete.
> Es decir *"Todo"* lo necesario para lograr algo decente.
> Ahora que tienes el gabinete armado *son mínimas* las correcciones posibles.



------------


----------



## unmonje

AntonioAA dijo:


> El proceso de medir parlante , calcular caja, construirla , simular y armar crossover , medir respuesta y ajustarla lleva un tiempo enorme . No creo que te convenga el costo frente a comprar un baffle completo . Quienes aqui lo hacemos en su mayoria somos "loquitos" aficionados , al menos en mi caso .
> En FB hay una gente llamada Wolf Upgrade , fijate que numero te pasan .
> Si no esta permitido pasar nombres , que borren esto . Saludos


¿ Wolf Upgrade ? En ingles ya me da miedo el precio. 
Al autor del tópico :
Yo que usted, mejor lo hace usted mismo y de paso aprende y se divierte.


----------

